# My Mazzer SJ refurb



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Firstly, just wanted to give a shout out to @jimbojohn55 who has put up with a ton of PM's from me asking all kinds of questions relating to his Mazzer refurb. My refurb pretty much follows his as closely as possible.

I have never really liked the look of the Mazzer Super Jolly and whilst most people seem to agree its a great machine I also have to have something that looks pretty good visual too. I recently invested in a "coffee trolley" type thing from ikea and therefore size of grinder isn't much of an issue anymore. I was going to wait for the Baratza Sette to release in the UK, you know, something nice, new and modern but i stumbled across a few Mazzer refurb threads on this forum and was amazed at what an old Mazzer can become with a little care an attention. I decided I could buy an old Mazzer and refurbish it for much cheaper than the Sette, it will more than likely still out live the Sette and further more the sense of achievement is great knowing I put the work in rather than splashing cash around.

The pictures below are up to the point I am at now. I am currently waiting for some parts to arrive from Espresso Solutions (new burrs among other bits and bobs) and I will continue to update until it is complete. I am aiming to be using it by next weekend!

*Background on the SJ*

I bought it for £140 via eBay from a chap in York (who I think is also a member on here but don't know their username) and so figured I could make a day of it with the GF. Collected the SJ, walked around York, visited Spring Espresso and then headed back.

*First inspection;*


Bearings seemed ok

Burrs didn't seem to be official Mazzer burrs

Very small crack in the doser clear plastic

Scratches to the body

Clean sweep mod already done

Power cable not great condition

Needs a damn good clean

Mazzer badge has some paint chipped off of it, not a problem other than it annoys me and will likely be replaced


*Plan of action;*

*
*


Strip down SJ to give a thorough clean

Sand, fill, sand, primer and paint (satin black)

Replace power cable

Order burrs, springs, screws, pin for brass cog

Buy egg timer from morrisons for the doser

Remove current clean sweep mod in favour of the more elegant heat shrink method

Order gloss black gauge from @timmyjj21

Fit some kind of chute to doser

Buy and fit lens hood and lid from @jimbojohn55


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Heres the pictures showing the condition of the grinder when I bought it.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Managed to get the doser apart, including the brass cog. As you can see the spring between the brass cog and star wasn't in great condition.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Also managed to get the lower burr carrier off using the 3 M4 screws method without do much if any damage at all to the plate underneath.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Removed the power cable, green power light and on/off switch ready for sanding but was really cautious as I had never done any kind of sanding or painting before. The pic below shows just one side i had begun to sand. Sanding is HARD btw lol. I started with 600 grit wet and dry but it would of taken me a week just to sand. Instead I changed to 240 grit wet and dry and overall it took me around 4-5 hours to sand.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Bought some filler recommended to me which does a great job and can be bought from Halfords for £2.99. http://www.halfords.com/motoring/pai...FQXnGwodsTgCzw

I continued to use 240 grit wet and dry to sand the filler down, constantly wiping the grinder down and checking for every little lump and bump.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

After I was happy with the sanding/filling I started to apply the primer https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005JCRF8Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I applied 5 coats of primer giving roughly an hour between coats and softly sanding with 1500 grit wet and dry between each coat.

I actually think I preferred the colour of the primer over the actual satin black but hey ho.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Here is the grinder after 6 coats of satin black paint https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B006TYWGYE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Again I left an hour between each coat and very softly sanded between each coat too.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Thats it so far, i am expecting my parts to arrive this week coming and once I have it all together I will add some pictures of it completely finished and ready to go.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

looking good!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm looking forward to the finished grinder,

and son of a doodle - that's a hell of a paint job 11 coats -wow

re the badge - I would be tempted to either spray the old one silver or touch up with enamel paint

cheers Jim


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great paint job. Looks like stealth weapon


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

What are you thinking of using for a chute?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Nice one. I really need to get to the post office this week and get your gauge on its way to you!


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

urbanbumpkin said:


> What are you thinking of using for a chute?


I'm thinking of doing the same as @jimbojohn55 (again!) and fit some of the black PTFE oven stuff.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Kyle T said:


> I'm thinking of doing the same as @jimbojohn55 (again!) and fit some of the black PTFE oven stuff.


in the post tomorrow !!


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

@Kyle T I'm your mystery seller







looks good, glad your giving it the refurb it deserves. You're making me want to do a refurb on my own now, however you saw it was in much worse condition than this. A job when I move house I think. That's a cracking effort if you've never done any spray painting before. Probably don't need so many coats but no harm done.

Do you plan on adding a lacquer layer on top of the paint? I'd suggest this for a matt lacquer https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rustoleum-AE0040003E8-400ml-Crystal-Clear/dp/B001W03PS6/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_sims?ie=UTF8

A lacquered top coat will be a bit more resistant to damage than just paint, keep it looking tip top for longer. It does however take ages to dry even after a couple of days it can still be tacky and imprinted with finger prints when handling. I usually leave stuff a 4-5 days before moving just to be sure


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

@Kyle T

Looking good Kyle. Glad you were able to get your doser apart without cracking the casting.

Richard


----------



## bigsav (Nov 26, 2016)

This looks great!

I wish I'd never seen it though...

Sav


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Shiny new burrs arrived today!









A top tip for anyone taking the bottom burr carrier out, make sure the 2 little notches either side of the motor shaft line up and fit into the 2 little slots on the underside of the burr carrier. I learned the hard way tonight, wondering why my gauge would only go on two turns maximum. I almost took a hammer to try and tap it down slightly :exit:A good way to know if you have the lower burr carrier all the way down is by following the 3rd picture below. Those 3 prongs on the burr carrier should be almost flush with the top of the chute.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Slowly getting there! Doser mods tomorrow. Aiming for coffee on Friday evening!


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Applied the heatshrink to the doser today (thanks @jimbojohn55) but i am yet to fit the chute. I put it all back together and gave it a few test runs. Boy is it a messy machine! I obviously had it set way to coarse to being with as it ran through the beans and spat them everywhere! Took about 4-5 attempts to get a ok double shot from it. At the moment i am filling the lens hood with beans but this makes it awkward when wanting to adjust grind settings because as I am trying to adjust it, it is spitting grinds all over the shop. I am sure I will get use to it though. But i feel like i need something (a plate of some sort) to cover the chute to stop grinds getting thrown straight out of the doser, which brings me to the fifth picture below, is that what the plate is for?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

doing a great job, looks brill so far


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Kyle T said:


> Applied the heatshrink to the doser today (thanks @jimbojohn55) but i am yet to fit the chute. I put it all back together and gave it a few test runs. Boy is it a messy machine! I obviously had it set way to coarse to being with as it ran through the beans and spat them everywhere! Took about 4-5 attempts to get a ok double shot from it. At the moment i am filling the lens hood with beans but this makes it awkward when wanting to adjust grind settings because as I am trying to adjust it, it is spitting grinds all over the shop. I am sure I will get use to it though. But i feel like i need something (a plate of some sort) to cover the chute to stop grinds getting thrown straight out of the doser, which brings me to the fifth picture below, is that what the plate is for?


Hi Kyle,

Yes, the plate covers the outlet, but you can't fit it unless you put the top pieces back on with the thumbscrew.

It might fit under the Morrisons egg timer top though as it has a tag on the outer edge which locates in the doser body and providing that the top screw is tight enough without distorting the egg timer it might hold that plate.

Never tried it myself as I thought it would be another area to trap grounds.

I always have a ramekin under the outlet chute so it catches any of the grounds which are thrown about.

Richard


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Kyle T said:


> Applied the heatshrink to the doser today (thanks @jimbojohn55) but i am yet to fit the chute. I put it all back together and gave it a few test runs. Boy is it a messy machine! I obviously had it set way to coarse to being with as it ran through the beans and spat them everywhere! Took about 4-5 attempts to get a ok double shot from it. At the moment i am filling the lens hood with beans but this makes it awkward when wanting to adjust grind settings because as I am trying to adjust it, it is spitting grinds all over the shop. I am sure I will get use to it though. But i feel like i need something (a plate of some sort) to cover the chute to stop grinds getting thrown straight out of the doser, which brings me to the fifth picture below, is that what the plate is for?


I think there are a few guides / words of wisdom on here about adjusting you burrs after re-assembly if you havent seen them. To distill to the minimal...screw down the upper burr with the motor running (slowly). When the upper and lower start to come into contact, you will hear it. It sounds like a Cricket in a hot part of the world. This represents your zero point. Note it from the gauge if you can, your only adjustments from here are backing off, and back in toward that if you go too coarse. The burrs move far more than you might imagine for a perceived small rotational movement - at least as far as coffee in the cup is concerned. You will notice this based on how the length of time varies on running a shot through your machine.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

And I missed your final question....the thin plate...yes I think that sits opposite the grinds chute over the exit from the doser. Have a look into the PDF @Rhys and I produced a year or so ago, there may be photos to help you. Rhys was the doser expert.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25913&p=337638#post337638


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

@Syenitic thanks for the info, think I've managed to dial it in better this evening and you are right in that a very small adjustment makes a big difference. Hopefully once I get my gauge from Tim (currently on its way from Australia) it will help with adjustments. Thanks for the link too, I figured out how to fit that plate from following the links.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I find that with the portafilter in place on the fork and a shnozz in place it should catch any initial grind that's thrown over to the exit - some people put flaps in place on the grind chamber exit - usually easily liftable so that you can brush out the grind in the chute. - if you want the sizes of the portafilter holder just let me know.

alternative is using a taller egg such as spinner http://www.pp-rc.de/SPINNER/De-luxe-fibreglass-spinner-with-aluminium-plate-60-60mm.htm?shop=pp-rc_en&SessionId=&a=article&ProdNr=A2016&p=703

£18 euros - I got my carbon fibre one from Trump land but to be honest its overkill as it is really the shape I'm after not the weight, I looked everywhere for an aluminium one but they all have cut outs in them for the prop, the one above doesn't and is fibreglass - the main attribute is that its tall enough to deflect the initial grinds (mostly)

cheers Jim


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Would defo like the dimensions of the portafilter holder Jim, I think thats my next mod, what wood did you use? And where did you get the little metal plate from?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Question for you guys who are always looking for a cone of some sort....

How about a full height tube? That is my plan, to try a 67mm od copper pipe.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Yeah the link below is a video of someone who has done something similar, looks like a great mod.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Portafilter holder mod sizes







37 mmm total height with 3mm aluminium plate inset into the top.

the width is 27mm - I went a little overboard with the design it doesn't need to be so fancy -n I was thinking of getting a piece of alluminum tube (B&Q) and putting an SS bolt with a washer on it through the fork - essentially a metal mushroom - prob a lot simpler and look part of the machine.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Got my awesome looking gauge from @timmyjj21 installed yesterday and also have the shnozz fitted (from @jimbojohn55). Next steps should be egg timer fitted (later today i hope) and then looking into a portafilter holder.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Need some short round head bolts for the three holes on the doser front ?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

@jimbojohn55 i do actually! The ones that came with it had seen better days and were too long so i removed them, not sure exactly what they do though?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

they actually help hold the doser lower casting in place, as well as hold the plastic / metal tamper in place - will get some in the post - no problem


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

For the portafilter holder, try a little blob of Sugru. It works a treat and is much more subtle. I'll dig out a pic....


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Pics here:


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Kyle T said:


> Got my awesome looking gauge from @timmyjj21 installed yesterday and also have the shnozz fitted (from @jimbojohn55). Next steps should be egg timer fitted (later today i hope) and then looking into a portafilter holder.
> 
> View attachment 23931
> View attachment 23932


Hi @Kyle T

So you worked out how to fit the gauge. Do you have any pics or it is fairly straightforward once you get the Mazzer top burr carrier off.

Richard


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

the bottom part just sits in place there is a cutout that makes it fit - I left my lower one off, not sure why, but I could always see the mid point by eye without the need for a pointer - @timmyjj21 gauges are a great bit handywork having said this, once he's finished his sentence down under I'm sure he will be back from Oz what with the rain and brexit and rising mortgage rate, whats to resist.......


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Interesting @BaggaZee - I wouldn't have thought it would stick but obviously does! - will have to get some to play with - I take it that you need a naked portafilter to push it that far back - interesting solution.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

@RichD1 the gauge comes with two separate pieces. You need to remove the existing gauge (upper burr carrier) and then fit one of the pieces of the new gauge into the slots around the top of the grinder (see pic below) you then refit the old gauge and then screw the new gauge to the existing one. If you are going to use the pointer you just need a small drop of super glue.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Interesting @BaggaZee - I wouldn't have thought it would stick but obviously does! - will have to get some to play with - I take it that you need a naked portafilter to push it that far back - interesting solution.


Yeah thats a shame that you would need a naked portafilter for that to work as it looks like such a great simple solution. I suppose the alternative is fitting some kind of new fork that allows a normal portafilter to slide further, problem is i also think our chute sits much further away as @BaggaZee's seems to be a doserless SJ.

jijk


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Ah, that's a good point, I've been using a naked portafilter for so long I forgot about the spout!

Mine had a doser but I modded it to remove the doser and add a funnel instead. It really does work a treat as I'm usually the only coffee drinker in the house.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Ok, so, egg timer installed today to give me the dome inside of the doser. My intentions are to remove the black numbers!


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

And then.......the bit im happiest with, my portafilter holder! Its a piece of metal i have bent and straightened in certain places, I think it was from a bracket that holds copper pipes or drain pipes against a wall. Anyway all i know is it works and works well! Does not move when the grinder is running and it is barely noticeable sat there. All i need now is a scale (think santa is bringing one!) big enough for my portafilter.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Might want to try taking out the upper star and sitting the egg on the lower one, there should be less coffee flying out with the egg in the way hopefully!


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Thing is, when i did the heatshrink mod and then pushed down on the upper star its kind of wedged itself over the heatshrink and its now on there pretty damn tight lol. So i think im just going to leave it on. The egg timer definitely prevents much more grinds getting to the chute. I did a test run with the portafilter held in place and only a few grinds got into the basket. With the egg time and shnozz its now a good setup.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Just need to pay Jim now to knock me up a matching lid for my doser


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Final piece of the puzzle, a lovely doser lid to match my lens hood lid. Thanks to @jimbojohn55.


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

This is great thank you for sharing so much detail I'm going to try and do the same with my soon to arrive Fiorenzato F5.

Is there somewhere on the forum that shows what different members are selling on a regular basis like that chute and those wooden lids?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Shnozz

(chue) http://www.home-barista.com/grinders...ser-t6499.html

instead of paper try cutting up a non stick baking sheet and tape the seam with a black electrical tape

oven liner is ideal from the Range £3.99 - will make up to 20 https://www.therange.co.uk/bakeware/...n-liner#472416


----------

